# List of Dwarf Mbuna



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there a comprehensive list of dwarf mbuna somewhere out there? If so, I would like to know.

Gusmyster


----------



## MrGuyPerson (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... warf+mbuna


----------

